# Favorite "Side-Event"?



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

I excluded 3x3x3, OH, and BLD because they're very popular [arguably "main"] events. I also combined a few into three categories, Magic/Master-Magic, Megaminx and Pyraminx, and 4x4/5x5/multi- BLDs in order to fit them into 10 options.

Specify if you chose an option with more than one event.

My choice was a toss-up between 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 speedsolves, I clicked 2x2x2.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 9, 2008)

Was this supposed to be a poll?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Was this supposed to be a poll?



yes, the poll posted slowly? I'm not sure what happened. haha It's there now though


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

5x5x5, easily.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 9, 2008)

5x5 Speed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

my favorite is 4x4, but 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 are not side events, they are main events.

so I voted clock, its fun


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> my favorite is 4x4, but 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 are not side events, they are main events.
> 
> so I voted clock, its fun



ehh, however you wanna categorize them.

I asked someone why Caltech fall 2007 only had 3 events [3x3x3 OH and BLD] and that person told me they were the 3 main events and I guess that stuck with me.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2008)

big cubes BLD, but it was a close tie as I am really starting to get into fewest moves now as well.

Chris


----------



## blade740 (Dec 9, 2008)

Reppin' it takao style.


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 9, 2008)

Megaminx 
Pyraminx is fun too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm sure no one has a clue which one I voted for. 

But 4x4x4 BLD in particular, even though I'm worst at that of the three.


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I asked someone why Caltech fall 2007 only had 3 events [3x3x3 OH and BLD] and that person told me they were the 3 main events and I guess that stuck with me.



Nah, it's because we were all lazy


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2008)

Square-1  (Message too large)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pyraminx, closely followed by 5x5, 4x4.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 9, 2008)

For me it's a tie between 4^3 and megaminx. I voted for 4^3 because it had gotten no votes yet


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 9, 2008)

Because 4x4 and 5x5 aren't side events, i picked magic


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 9, 2008)

from the list, 4x4x4 speed is my favourite. I just love solving it, even though I'm still slow.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 9, 2008)

FMC, closely followed by Pyraminx and 4x4 (4x4 and 2x2 are definitely not side! There are more competitions for them than OH and BLD!)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 9, 2008)

i don't like that megaminx and pyraminx are bagged as the same option.

i love pyraminx. i do not love megaminx.


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 9, 2008)

Do I have to say what's my favorite event or do everybody already know the answer?


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Do I have to say what's my favorite event or do everybody already know the answer?



multi bld?


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course. It's so cool to open my eyes and see two cubes DNF instead of one


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 9, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Do I have to say what's my favorite event or do everybody already know the answer?



It's not on the list: Magic jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i don't like that megaminx and pyraminx are bagged as the same option.
> 
> i love pyraminx. i do not love megaminx.



Same with me!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 9, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Do I have to say what's my favorite event or do everybody already know the answer?


Crystal Pyraminx ? Skewb Ultimate ? I think it's a dodecahedron, but I can't remember which one...


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i don't like that megaminx and pyraminx are bagged as the same option.
> ...



The option is "megaminx or pyraminx" and not "megaminx and pyraminx" .


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 10, 2008)

I love 5x5 speed


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 10, 2008)

tim said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Yes, but why are they grouped together? They are nothing a like! 
It makes more sense to make it pyraminx/2x2 and 5x5/megaminx.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



yeah, it's better


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 10, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i don't like that megaminx and pyraminx are bagged as the same option.
> 
> i love pyraminx. i do not love megaminx.



They're both minxes? lol
It was the only way to get them under 10 options without excluding either. haha, sorry.


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Yes, but why are they grouped together? They are nothing a like!
> It makes more sense to make it pyraminx/2x2 and 5x5/megaminx.



They're not cubes, there is 'minx' in their name, and there's a girl who is the best for each of these puzzles


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 10, 2008)

I do love that multi-blind. It's all the excitement of taking off a blindfold to see a solved puzzle, multiplied by some (hopefully large) number.

I only wish I had more time to dedicate to attempts.  Also more cubes...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 10, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but why are they grouped together? They are nothing a like!
> ...



hell yeah.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 10, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> They're not cubes, there is 'minx' in their name, and there's a girl who is the best for each of these puzzles



So are you saying those girls are minxes?


> *minx*
> 
> _noun_
> a seductive woman who uses her sex appeal to exploit men


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 10, 2008)

Not enough votes for FMC.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2008)

That's because voting costs too much moves


----------



## chowmein (Jan 1, 2009)

WHOOOOOO SQ1!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

I voted for 5x5x5, even though it is normally considered a main event.


----------

